# Dogwoods are blooming



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

A corner of my yard in East Texas:


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Just beautiful! thanks for sharing.That's the first time that i've seen dogwood.Where can i buy some?

Richard


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I haven't seen the native version in stores....some Japanese versions usually pink. 

What we did several years ago, was mark them in the woods on our property and then go back the next winter and transplant them. They like lots of shade. 

They are, IMO, one of the most beautiful trees of all in the spring time.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I fully agree.

They are, IMO, one of the most beautiful trees of all in the spring time.[/quote]


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Sure wish they would grow down here in Houston. I grew up in Shreveport and loved the Dogwoods and Redbuds. I've tried both down here with no luck at all.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Jim,Is there any nursery in Shreveport that sells Dogwoods?

Richard



Farmer Jim said:


> Sure wish they would grow down here in Houston. I grew up in Shreveport and loved the Dogwoods and Redbuds. I've tried both down here with no luck at all.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

RL, I really don't know, but I would sure think that most nurseries would carry them up there. They grow real well in the Shreveport area and there are sure lots of them yards. When I lived there during the 50's &60's we would do the same thing that Meadowlark said, mark wild ones in the Spring and go back to dig them up in the winter. You may not even have to go as far as Shreveport to locate some though. I have seen them in Lufkin and I would bet they grow pretty well as far south as Livingston.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Farmer Jim said:


> ...and I would bet they grow pretty well as far south as Livingston.


Those pictured are in my yard just north of Livingston. They do great around here.


----------

